# PSE VS MATTHEWS...pse the victor!



## Flathead-Hunta (Aug 12, 2009)

Need we say more?
<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/b6LzlgNfHtQ&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/b6LzlgNfHtQ&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## lungbuster123 (Aug 12, 2009)

I would take my Mathews ovwer any PSE ANYDAY!


----------



## Booner Killa (Aug 12, 2009)

That is not surprising at all. It should do that. If everything on the bow is the same the X force will out penetrate the Mathews. It is boat loads faster. Now, if you would like to draw back a rusty barn door or let the thing creep out of your hand, the x force is also your bow of choice.Excellent test!!!!


----------



## whitetail3 (Aug 12, 2009)

i would still take my pse rogue over any mathews anyday.
just my opinion since i have had nemerous bad expirences with mathews.


----------



## alligood729 (Aug 12, 2009)

Booner Killa said:


> That is not surprising at all. It should do that. If everything on the bow is the same the X force will out penetrate the Mathews. It is boat loads faster. Now, if you would like to draw back a rusty barn door or let the thing creep out of your hand, the x force is also your bow of choice.Excellent test!!!!



Rusty barn door,,,creep out of your hand......you haven't drawn mine back!!! Tell Mrs. Brown I said hello!!!!


----------



## ddd-shooter (Aug 12, 2009)

Gee, I can't wait until these guys do a comparison of the Dodge Viper vs the Prius in a quarter mile test!!!

Next up is the Diamond Nuclear Ice vs. the Omen!! Stay tuned!!


----------



## killNgrill (Aug 12, 2009)

2 completely different bows, and cam setups, of course they perform differently

i have never been a mathews fan, but i can say from what i saw in the video, it looked to be a smoother drawing bow than the xforce


----------



## whitetail3 (Aug 12, 2009)

they should have done that comparison against a monster.


----------



## watermedic (Aug 12, 2009)

That video is three years old. Where have you guys been, under a rock? 

Mathews hadn't "borrowed" the x force technology yet so there is no way the monster could have been in the comparison.

But it could be now. Any of you guys that have an opinion on the monster over the x force? No lies now just true facts.





Does it draw as smooth------ NO 

Does it hold as good--------NO 

Is it as quiet--------NO 

Is it shock free-----NO 

There it is x force wins 4 to 0.  


Have a great day!!


----------



## ddd-shooter (Aug 12, 2009)

While I have no dog in this fight...why does it matter? This stuff is so silly its funny! 

Owning a bow is all relative. There is no "best," there is no "victor."
You are the "victor" when you buy a bow that you like and you shoot very well.  

Why are archery guys so prideful when it comes to brands?


----------



## JBM '64 (Aug 12, 2009)

I happen to own an X-force, and it shoots awesome. But really, as much as these bows cost, shouldn't they all.

Jim M.


----------



## Flathead-Hunta (Aug 12, 2009)

But when you don't penetrate deep enough to hit the vitals during an off angle shot..well.....at least it is quiet and draws smooth.PSE!....I think Matthews just takes the previous years bow model, changes the color of something, markets it as a new bow, and charges 50 to 75 more bucks for it..come on.


----------



## killNgrill (Aug 12, 2009)

ddd-shooter said:


> While I have no dog in this fight...why does it matter? This stuff is so silly its funny!
> 
> Owning a bow is all relative. There is no "best," there is no "victor."
> You are the "victor" when you buy a bow that you like and you shoot very well.
> ...



+1


----------



## tdc4dade4 (Aug 12, 2009)

i read a intesting article on bow last week said all compound bow work off of same principle very simple they are pretty much the same  personaly i shoot an  AR love it would like to try the X Force cant afford a new bow every year .


----------



## BlueMan015 (Aug 12, 2009)

Shoot what can afford and effectively kill your game with. My choice was a PSE Stinger. You know what they say, different strokes for different folks.


----------



## BlakeB (Aug 12, 2009)

ddd-shooter said:


> While I have no dog in this fight...why does it matter? This stuff is so silly its funny!
> 
> Owning a bow is all relative. There is no "best," there is no "victor."
> You are the "victor" when you buy a bow that you like and you shoot very well.
> ...



Because most of them are morons who have a very narrow mind and have never tried other bows.


----------



## OleRed15 (Aug 12, 2009)

If they use the Monster they should use the X- force Omen to make it even and i would bet that the Omen would smoke the Monster. Shot one 2 days ago and chronoed at 361 and that was a hunting set up!! Beat that Mathews!


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Aug 12, 2009)

OleRed15 said:


> If they use the Monster they should use the X- force Omen to make it even and i would bet that the Omen would smoke the Monster. Shot one 2 days ago and chronoed at 361 and that was a hunting set up!! Beat that Mathews!



i seriously doubt that was with a huntin setup unless you hunt with a light arrow.... shoot an axis 340 through it and tell me how it does


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Aug 12, 2009)

Flathead-Hunta said:


> But when you don't penetrate deep enough to hit the vitals during an off angle shot..well.....at least it is quiet and draws smooth.PSE!....I think Matthews just takes the previous years bow model, changes the color of something, markets it as a new bow, and charges 50 to 75 more bucks for it..come on.



how in the heck is the reezen anything like the dxt? someone please explain this to me unless im missing something


----------



## Flathead-Hunta (Aug 12, 2009)

difference between an outback, switch back, switchback xt? similar question..explain that.


----------



## bladerunner55 (Aug 12, 2009)

of coarse it's gonna penetrate more.DUH,now i love them both and i have a drenalin and have shot the PSE X-Force. but the video is stupid because they are testing a single cam bow vs dual cam.of coarse your gonna get more speed and kinetic. plus the brace heights are different and if they are tryin to sell the pse(which they pro are) who say they pse isnt shooting 70lbs with a superlite arrow and the drenalin at 50lbs and shooting a 300 spine arrow?if your gonna compare at least make it legit!just my opinion!


----------



## kcausey (Aug 12, 2009)

OleRed15 said:


> If they use the Monster they should use the X- force Omen to make it even and i would bet that the Omen would smoke the Monster. Shot one 2 days ago and chronoed at 361 and that was a hunting set up!! Beat that Mathews!




I shot the same Omen you shot....it's a set up to break a new bow....not a hunting set up.  the omen may be fast, but that's all it is....that Omen was about 67-68lbs and shooting a 300gr arrow.  That's a ridiculous set up...heck, you can hunt with anything....there's a few guys on here that shoot 4 yr old bows at 80lbs with a 350 gr arrow....probably 350fps+  so what...

The Dremalin and XF aren't comparable....The Drenalin is much more forgiving/shooter friendly....i don't care what anyone says....I had an XF, and i have shot a drenalin.

That video shows nothing but an illigetimate comparison.


----------



## kcausey (Aug 12, 2009)

Flathead-Hunta said:


> But when you don't penetrate deep enough to hit the vitals during an off angle shot..well.....at least it is quiet and draws smooth.PSE!....I think Matthews just takes the previous years bow model, changes the color of something, markets it as a new bow, and charges 50 to 75 more bucks for it..come on.



My wife's 50lb Razor Edge will penetrate more than enough to kill on a quartering away shot....what kinda statement is that?  It doesn't take 90ft/lbs of KE to kill a whitetail with an ethical shot.


----------



## lungbuster123 (Aug 12, 2009)

Wow this place is starting to sound like Archerytalk with all the MATHEWS-PSE-HOYT who cares what your shooting or how fast it is as long as the shooter is confident with the bow they have thats all that matters....these are two compltly diffrent bows the Drenalin is much more shooter friendly then the X-force and just as deadly


----------



## bladerunner55 (Aug 12, 2009)

x10 lungbuster! shoot what is comfortable and what you can afford.every one of them will kill a deer.as long as u can shoot it really doesnt matter!


----------



## p&y finally (Aug 12, 2009)

Did ya'll notice they shot the Mathews first to make a pilot hole in the target so the arrow wouldnt bounce out when they shot the pse?


----------



## kcausey (Aug 12, 2009)

bladerunner55 said:


> x10 lungbuster! shoot what is comfortable and what you can afford.every one of them will kill a deer.as long as u can shoot it really doesnt matter!



definitely agree with that.


----------



## ddd-shooter (Aug 12, 2009)

Flathead-Hunta said:


> difference between an outback, switch back, switchback xt? similar question..explain that.



Lots of differences, but rather than explain them, explain the difference between a bowmadness, bowmadness xl, dream season, gx, x force ss, etc.....

Oh, and wasn't PSE licensing the cams for the x-force from Matt McPherson?  

This thread is so stupid, and yet I keep posting....?


----------



## aujack (Aug 12, 2009)

Flathead-Hunta said:


> Need we say more?
> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/b6LzlgNfHtQ&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/b6LzlgNfHtQ&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>



Hoyt Would embarrass PS3


----------



## gamuddawg151 (Aug 13, 2009)

bladerunner55 said:


> x10 lungbuster! shoot what is comfortable and what you can afford.every one of them will kill a deer.as long as u can shoot it really doesnt matter!



ditto brother


----------



## chiefsquirrel83 (Aug 13, 2009)

xforce is amazing...shot it at bucks and bass....just dont have the money...trying to trade a browning rifle for one 08 or newer


----------



## Alan in GA (Aug 13, 2009)

*stop it...and.....*

Don't make me come over there and take my belt off....STOP it...and.....get OUT there and go check your stands! You lazy butts have taken to 'my bow your bow' waa-waa-ing and I know it's cause you're all just waisting away at the computor and too lazy to go get to work in this heat/humidity. 

Here's the order from ME: Get your insect repellent or ThermoCell, safety harness, rope, pruning pole, brush cutter [or brother in law with one - this is best so you can tell him what to cut as you sit in your stand ], some drinking water and maybe a snake bite kit, your cell phone ["honey, we're gonna be out here a bit longer...sorry..will call when we're on the way home"].
A chain saw [if you remembered to see why it stopped running well last winter and got it fixed/tuned] is always a good shooting lane clearing tool. Borrow the BIL's if you can 
Oh, the key to the gate if you are in a club/lease.
NOW, no stinking argueing until you can show us a picture of some VENISON UNDER YOUR 'GREAT' BOW!

Go on...GIT~!...and everyone come back with some 'deer sign'stories!......... 
ps....do whatever you think works for CHIGGERS. Remember THEM?~!


----------



## Flathead-Hunta (Aug 13, 2009)

Alan in GA said:


> Don't make me come over there and take my belt off....STOP it...and.....get OUT there and go check your stands! You lazy butts have taken to 'my bow your bow' waa-waa-ing and I know it's cause you're all just waisting away at the computor and too lazy to go get to work in this heat/humidity.
> 
> Here's the order from ME: Get your insect repellent or ThermoCell, safety harness, rope, pruning pole, brush cutter [or brother in law with one - this is best so you can tell him what to cut as you sit in your stand ], some drinking water and maybe a snake bite kit, your cell phone ["honey, we're gonna be out here a bit longer...sorry..will call when we're on the way home"].
> A chain saw [if you remembered to see why it stopped running well last winter and got it fixed/tuned] is always a good shooting lane clearing tool. Borrow the BIL's if you can
> ...



agreed.....


----------



## alligood729 (Aug 13, 2009)

Alan in GA said:


> Don't make me come over there and take my belt off....STOP it...and.....get OUT there and go check your stands! You lazy butts have taken to 'my bow your bow' waa-waa-ing and I know it's cause you're all just waisting away at the computor and too lazy to go get to work in this heat/humidity.
> 
> Here's the order from ME: Get your insect repellent or ThermoCell, safety harness, rope, pruning pole, brush cutter [or brother in law with one - this is best so you can tell him what to cut as you sit in your stand ], some drinking water and maybe a snake bite kit, your cell phone ["honey, we're gonna be out here a bit longer...sorry..will call when we're on the way home"].
> A chain saw [if you remembered to see why it stopped running well last winter and got it fixed/tuned] is always a good shooting lane clearing tool. Borrow the BIL's if you can
> ...


----------



## Country835 (Aug 13, 2009)

I love it when people start arguing brands. Its so funny. Bladerunner you are right. Well personally I shoot a Truth2 and while it may not be the fastest bow it is by far the quietest and smoothest bow i have ever held, plus I only paid $640.00 plus tax. By the way it does shoot 289fps. That ain't too shabby.


----------



## GTBHUNTIN (Aug 13, 2009)

pse is def better


----------



## Alan in GA (Aug 13, 2009)

GTBHUNTIN said:


> pse is def better



Well of course but we need to pretend the others are good, too.
Actually they are. Ain't NO BOW worth braggin on until there is 'brown' under it!


----------



## dusty80 (Aug 13, 2009)

Yall bandwagon cats kill me!  One year yalls Bowtech is the best, next year it's PSE, What will it be next year? Hoyt? Razorbacks, Thunderheads, Rage, Easton, Goldtip, Victory, Ford then Chevy........ In the past 9 years I've owned a Q2, LX, Switchback, 2 Drenalins, a Monster and a Reezen......... In that time I've replace ONE idler bearing and that bow 3 years old and had easily over 10,000 shots thru it.


----------



## GTBHUNTIN (Aug 13, 2009)

dustin_horne said:


> Yall bandwagon cats kill me!  One year yalls Bowtech is the best, next year it's PSE, What will it be next year? Hoyt? Razorbacks, Thunderheads, Rage, Easton, Goldtip, Victory, Ford then Chevy........ In the past 9 years I've owned a Q2, LX, Switchback, 2 Drenalins, a Monster and a Reezen......... In that time I've replace ONE idler bearing and that bow 3 years old and had easily over 10,000 shots thru it.



so what are you saying??? because you have stayed with the same ole thing your better???  Just wondering??

I have owned a martin, mini g, bowtech, hoyt and back to the pse.  If you ask me the guy that tries more options is better off...you dont know what your missing if you never try something new.  heck if we never tried something new we would all be shooting recurves.


----------



## GTBHUNTIN (Aug 13, 2009)

these mathews folks just get there feelings hurt because they always have said their bows are the best but in the back of their minds they have always known that their bows are just second-rate...tell ya what, keep digging those holes with your post hole digger and I am going to dig em with an auger.


----------



## DS-Xforce (Aug 13, 2009)

*Pse\math*

The same people arguing here will be giving excuses during the season about missing or wounding a big one!

It's not the bow it's the shot that counts!!!!!!!


----------



## GTBHUNTIN (Aug 13, 2009)

awsome gator ds


----------



## BowanaLee (Aug 13, 2009)

GTBHUNTIN said:


> pse is def better



Thats what I'm talking about. Heck, the BowMadness is even FREE.


----------



## dusty80 (Aug 14, 2009)

I was killing deer with a PSE when you were still wearing diapers. My last 3 3D bow have been Bowtechs. I was stressing the point that Mathews builds a good bow. Had nothing to with being loyal to any companies.


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Aug 14, 2009)

GTBHUNTIN said:


> these mathews folks just get there feelings hurt because they always have said their bows are the best but in the back of their minds they have always known that their bows are just second-rate...tell ya what, keep digging those holes with your post hole digger and I am going to dig em with an auger.



i havent seen the mathews guys bragging because they think their bows are the best...... they were just stating a fact that this is not a legitimate comparison..... if u think it is then thats your deal......


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Aug 14, 2009)

Flathead-Hunta said:


> agreed.....



you are the one that started the thread....... and if you cant tell the differences betwenn the outback, sb, and the xt i think you might need look a little harder........ i can hand anyone else the cams and they can tell a huge difference


----------



## DS-Xforce (Aug 14, 2009)

Thnx GTB! A memory that will last a lifetime!


----------



## kcausey (Aug 14, 2009)

The irony in all of this....
There's likely some folks over in the Traditional side that are far more deadly and fierce with their equipment than any of us will ever dream to be.


----------



## watermedic (Aug 14, 2009)

Dang Dustin aka thompsonsz71, dont you freakin sleep?


----------



## satchmo (Aug 14, 2009)

Yall are compairing apples to apples. Whatever bow you can put in your hands and slide that arrow through both lungs is the best. I mean good penetration on a deer is easy, I used to do it with 42lbs in the early 80s. I bet I wasn't shooting 130-50 fps if it was that fast. The deer can't tell.
For those of you that think you need more penitration, you probably need to just watch where you shoot. I am hoping that people are not going out shooting deer quartering to them because of some stupid test shows good penitration.


----------



## dusty80 (Aug 14, 2009)

watermedic said:


> Dang Dustin aka thompsonsz71, dont you freakin sleep?



ummmm....... We are two different people. I got up at 1:30 to go work.


----------



## kcausey (Aug 14, 2009)

dustin_horne said:


> ummmm....... We are two different people. I got up at 1:30 to go work.



Don't you wish you had a 9 to 5'er like me!

I really wonder what it would be like to work in the daylight, all week long, knowing when i go in and get off.


----------



## dusty80 (Aug 14, 2009)

I'd quit if I had to work a day job Monday-Friday. I could never make it just being a "weekend warrior".


----------



## bowtie (Aug 14, 2009)

Flathead-Hunta said:


> difference between an outback, switch back, switchback xt? similar question..explain that.



the same as the x force super short...xforce dream season....x force rogue x....regular x force....omen.....yes i see the difference..........do you


----------



## GTBHUNTIN (Aug 14, 2009)

dustin_horne said:


> I was killing deer with a PSE when you were still wearing diapers. My last 3 3D bow have been Bowtechs. I was stressing the point that Mathews builds a good bow. Had nothing to with being loyal to any companies.



your 3 years older than me.


----------



## alligood729 (Aug 14, 2009)

dustin_horne said:


> I was killing deer with a PSE when you were still wearing diapers. My last 3 3D bow have been Bowtechs. I was stressing the point that Mathews builds a good bow. Had nothing to with being loyal to any companies.





GTBHUNTIN said:


> your 3 years older than me.



I was killin' deer with a PSE when both of you were in diapers......still killin'em with a PSE now. (sorry Dustin, I couldn't help myself!!) You blast'em with that Bowtech, I know you can!!!

Everybody knows I'm partial to PSE, but I also like Hoyt, Bowtech....if it shoots good for you, more power to you!! If it will put one thru the boiler room for you, that's the one you need to shoot!!!


----------



## oldman 45 (Aug 14, 2009)

I love my PSE.


----------



## kcausey (Aug 14, 2009)

dustin_horne said:


> I'd quit if I had to work a day job Monday-Friday. I could never make it just being a "weekend warrior".



Yeah...it's nice getting off at 4-5am sometimes.....heading straight to the woods....plus....that mythical 9 to 5'er wouldn't keep the bills down and moral up like sporatic night time hours..$


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Aug 15, 2009)

no chuck i dont sleep..... did you when you were 20?


----------



## crawdad24 (Aug 23, 2009)

MATHEWS IS THE HIGHEST GROSSING BOW COMPANY IN THE HISTORY OF ARCHERY EVER!!!  IF THAT DOESN'T TELL YOU SOMETHING THEN


----------

